# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis St-Norbertus

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis St-Norbertus 
Stationstraat 22 C 
Duffel

Bezoek de website van Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis St-Norbertus


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis St-Norbertus.*

----------


## pruts

Hoi,

Ik ben op de fase D geweest voor 1.5 maand in afwachting van een doorverwijs. Fase D staat bekend als een wachtafdeling (redelijk uniek in Belgie) Ze bieden weinig therapieen met weinig verplichtingen, wel continue ondersteuning via de sociotherapeuten. 
De reden dat ik hier over men ervaringen schrijf is om hen nogmaals te bedanken en in de bloemetjes te zetten. 
Ik ben van een heel slechte periode (poging gedaan), terug op de rails gezet dankzij de sociotherapeuten van de fase D. 
Ze bieden daar creatieve therapie, levensbeschouwelijke dienst, sport en spelactiviteiten, psychologische of sociotherapeutische gesprekken... Het is niet veel, maar het is meer als voldoende op de afdeling. 
Ze onderscheiden zich voor mij om hun vriendelijkheid, continue begeleiding, en algemene rust die ze uitstralen. Ze gaan samen met jou op zoek naar wat het beste is voor je. 
Het was voor mij een aangename ervaring! 
Bedankt fase D!

----------

